# Just wondering if I should read other sections too.



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

I am going thru a divorce so that is the only section I really check into. Should I look at the other sections on here or just try to stay focused?

May seem like a silly question.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Sure if you really want to be a glutton for punishment

Although the social forum is fairly silly and may help cheer you up


----------



## mommyofthree (Jan 7, 2012)

I do look/scan other sections.Not all of them but a few. 

I try hard not to post in them though.If I do not have personal experience in a topic and thats what they are looking for then I usually will not post but reading helps me to understand other issues a bit and I have found it really helps me in my relationship.


----------

